# hello



## twinnie (May 29, 2009)

hi i am a newbie to this site but have had diabetes for 8 years tablet controlled
have just started taking insulin and i am finding it hard any advice will be most welcome


----------



## Donald (May 29, 2009)

Hi twinnie you will find us a happy bunch and help if we can. still learning myself.

Cheers Donald


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome........I'm sure someone will give you the re-assurance you seek. I'm newly diagnosed, so still taking it all in.


----------



## sasha1 (May 29, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi i am a newbie to this site but have had diabetes for 8 years tablet controlled
> have just started taking insulin and i am finding it hard any advice will be most welcome




Hi twinnie,
Welcome to the forum, your in the right place for advice, help, support, or even a good old rant.
Whatever you need just shout, theres always plenty of people about.
Heidi


----------



## bev (May 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Dont be afraid to ask anything! Bev


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2009)

hi and welcome x


----------



## Vanessa (May 30, 2009)

Welcome - you will find others on this site who are Type 2 and taking insulin who may be able to help you with specific worries.  In the meantime, you are not alone in trying to untangle the mysteries of diabetes and people on here are most helpful


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2009)

Hi Twinnie, welcome to the forum! Another Scot - we have quite a few of you here! What is it that you are finding hard about the insulin? Ask away!


----------



## aymes (May 30, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi i am a newbie to this site but have had diabetes for 8 years tablet controlled
> have just started taking insulin and i am finding it hard any advice will be most welcome



Hello and welcome to the forum! Is it the injecting part you're finding hard or the getting levels right?


----------



## ceara (May 31, 2009)

hi and welcome.  Ask all your questions here - we are all one big family.

Ceara


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 31, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi i am a newbie to this site but have had diabetes for 8 years tablet controlled
> have just started taking insulin and i am finding it hard any advice will be most welcome



Hi Twinnie , anything you want to know just ask , someone will be able to help

or point you in the right direction of someone who can .  Welcome to the 

forum !!!!!


----------



## twinnie (Jun 17, 2009)

hi there thanks for all the support 
a wee question how can i stop it hurting when i inject myself any hints or tips


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi there thanks for all the support
> a wee question how can i stop it hurting when i inject myself any hints or tips



Hi twinnie! What size needles are you using and where are you injecting? I use 6mm needles and find that, on the whole, I don't feel anything. Sometimes you might feel it a little if you are close to a nerve, or if you don't have a lot of flesh to inject into. I tend to use the top of my hips to inject my fast-acting and my tummy for the slow-acting. What insulin are you using? Lantus can sting a little, but novorapid can too from time to time. Pinch up the skin before injecting, this will ensure that you don't inject into muscle. Also, make sure that your insulin is at room temperature as this can also cause it to sting if straight from the fridge - I take mine out the day before I need to change the cartridge (it's OK for 28 days outside the fridge).

Hope this helps!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 17, 2009)

twinnie said:


> hi there thanks for all the support
> a wee question how can i stop it hurting when i inject myself any hints or tips



Um good question.... the only thing I can sugest is try and inject in a fatty part of the body , thighs , stomach and make sure you ROTATE the site to avoid lumps bumps and sore patches. Sometimes you just get some that hurt , bruise , bleed and are tender , Im affraid it comes with the territory. Always use a new needle for each injection as well as a blunt needle will hurt more . Do you make sure you pinch up the skin before you inject ? maybe try a new site for a while to give your usual site a rest for a few days.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 17, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum x

Julie x


----------



## wakman (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the most Friendly forum know to me.


----------



## Tahitian (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello there Twinnie,
wishing you all the best Im a newbie so take care
peace be with you 

Tahitian x


----------



## twinnie (Aug 8, 2009)

thats me on 4 injections a day:  just thought i would moan!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

twinnie said:


> thats me on 4 injections a day:  just thought i would moan!!



Welcome to MDI Twinnie  I have at least 4 injections a day not including correction injections , you will get used to it even though you may feel like you wont. If you want to know anything just ask .


----------



## twinnie (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks its is really hard at the moment as i was on tablets for 8 years but i will just have to get on with it!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 8, 2009)

twinnie said:


> thanks its is really hard at the moment as i was on tablets for 8 years but i will just have to get on with it!!



I know exactly how you feel !!! I was on tablets for years and then was told I had been type 1 all the time and had to go on Insulin  It comes as a massive shock , it does get easier though and I am a total needlephobe , I always said Id never be able to inject but its amazing what you can do when your life and health depends on it . If you ever need to talk feel free to pm me anytime


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi Twinnie,

Welcome to the site. Feel free to ask any question you have. 

Hope we can help,

Tom


----------



## twinnie (Aug 11, 2009)

oh god help me as you can tell from my user name i am a twin and my darling sister has just got a huge cake with lots of cream and jam for our birthday does anybody think a judge would let me off for murder as i cant have any


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 11, 2009)

twinnie said:


> oh god help me as you can tell from my user name i am a twin and my darling sister has just got a huge cake with lots of cream and jam for our birthday does anybody think a judge would let me off for murder as i cant have any



Hahahaha its a piece of cake for your birthday !! just have a slice , its ok as a treat as long as its not everyday lol , Happy birthday btw


----------



## twinnie (Sep 9, 2009)

fingers crossed for me on friday got the clinic then and i get my lastest hb1c results


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2009)

twinnie said:


> fingers crossed for me on friday got the clinic then and i get my lastest hb1c results



Hi Twinnie! Hoping for the best for you!


----------

